# NEW Project



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Going tomorrow morning to look at buying a 70 gto. Matching numebers car. getting a great deal. so heres my question. what do i reallly need to pay attention to an look at when trying to decide if i am going to buy this car. has phs, pics of stamps on motor match the vin. floor pans have a little rust. what else yall got for me? Thanks. LT. Dan*:shutme


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

i just added pics of the new baby. let me know what you guys think. im new to the restore world but i know this car is worthe the 3000 i talked him down to. 455 with 400 a/t


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

where are the pics?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Under his userid. "My Photos".......... So drag, did you buy it?


----------

